# I won!



## SolaScriptura (Oct 30, 2017)

My church had a chili cook-off contest... and I won!

In large part due to having reviewed the various chili threads posted by Joshua over the years, I have developed a truly masterful recipe...

After weeks of enduring the strange looks given to me by my wife, and all the eye-rolling from her as I’ve done meticulous research on the philosophy and history of chili as well as the science and art of making chili... After the groans of "not again" as I've made batch after batch of chili in order to perfect both my technique and my ingredients... I've finally received full vindication and recognition for my efforts! Woo hoo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## jw (Oct 30, 2017)

Congrats, m'Friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 30, 2017)

Or maybe just that your church took pity on the pastor!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 30, 2017)

fredtgreco said:


> Or maybe just that your church took pity on the pastor!


...and like, maybe he'll stop making chili now....)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BFG33 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey maybe it is just a Texas thing! We had one too! I probably ate the most chili what do I win?


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 30, 2017)

You are starting to worry me a bit, Ben. Justification by works and all that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BGF (Oct 30, 2017)

If you've learned anything from Joshua you know you must post pictures. Lots and lots of pictures. Anything less is unacceptable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chuckd (Oct 30, 2017)

No beans, right? Because then it's not chili.


----------



## BFG33 (Oct 30, 2017)

chuckd said:


> No beans, right? Because then it's not chili.


correct


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 30, 2017)

I smell a fix.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm with Fred and Chris, Ben. This all sounds a bit suspicious. I think it might have been rigged. I call for a special prosecutor!

Peace,
Alan


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 30, 2017)

Trust me... my church isn't about to _give_ me anything!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 30, 2017)

BFG33 said:


> correct


Depends where you live. In the Midwest, without beans it’s just sloppy joes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 30, 2017)

The two things I learned from Joshua's many pictures are: 1) Use lots of chilis and 2) Use tons of meat!

A man, at least any man worth being called a man, will overlook minor deficiencies in the flavor profile of the dish if he is busy gorging himself on delicious meat!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chuckd (Oct 30, 2017)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Depends where you live. In the Midwest, without beans it’s just sloppy joes.


The Midwest is wrong...as usual.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 30, 2017)

chuckd said:


> The Midwest is wrong...as usual.



I don't know... ISU whipped both Oklahoma and TCU!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cymro (Oct 30, 2017)

And there’s me thinking that Chilli was in South America not the North. So much for my geography!


----------



## BGF (Oct 30, 2017)

Cymro said:


> And there’s me thinking that Chilli was in South America not the North. So much for my geography!


Do they chili in Chile when it's chilly?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 30, 2017)

BGF said:


> Do they chili in Chile when it's chilly?



OR

How much chili could Chileans chill if Chileans could chill chili?


----------



## BFG33 (Oct 30, 2017)

Does Chili's the restaurant serve chili?


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 31, 2017)

Here's my prep before grilling yesterday for the chili cookoff at my husband's office today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cymro (Oct 31, 2017)

Jean, you are up there with Josh and Ben. Maybe having an edge, but would have to taste it first!


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm just running a spin on Josh's ideas.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 31, 2017)

... and I lost to some nuevo cinnamon-infused craziness.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 31, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> ... and I lost to some nuevo cinnamon-infused craziness.



Cinnamon infused chili? Nasty.

They clearly didn't deserve your sublime concoction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BGF (Oct 31, 2017)

SolaScriptura said:


> Cinnamon infused chili? Nasty.
> 
> They clearly didn't deserve your sublime concoction.


You clearly have never had Cincinnati style chili. Although you probably wouldn't recognize it as chili.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 31, 2017)

BGF said:


> You clearly have never had Cincinnati style chili. Although you probably wouldn't recognize it as chili.


I ate at Skyline Chili once while passing through Cincinnati... Honestly, I don’t remember the taste. (Which, for me, means it didn’t make a strong impression either way.) I just remember being completely underwhelmed and thinking that it was just spaghetti sauce.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 31, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> View attachment 5299
> Here's my prep before grilling yesterday for the chili cookoff at my husband's office today.


Is that Italian sausage, or chorizo?


----------



## jw (Nov 1, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> View attachment 5299
> Here's my prep before grilling yesterday for the chili cookoff at my husband's office today.


How'd ya cook 'em?


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 1, 2017)

Chorizo would be best, but I had hot Italian sausage. I used pecan chips and put the skillets on the grill for about 10 minutes on direct heat then a few hours on indirect. Everything went into the slow cooker with a bit of broth, a touch of coffee and diced tomatoes. It later looked thin so I added tomato paste.


----------

